# Puppy has loose stool



## erixon84 (Jul 21, 2012)

Hello everyone.
I have a 12 week old toy poodle who i have been feeding Wellness Core Grain Free puppy food.
This has been given to her for the last month.
But over the last week her stool has been getting a bit more loose.
It wasn't like that before and she constantly poops alot.
Should i change her dog food brand?
She just went to the vet and they said she is not sick or anything, she's very healthy.
I was thinking to switch her to Blue Buffalo Blue Wilderness Puppy food.


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

Don't change just for change sake. First try adding pumpkin (1/2 tablespoon for a toy) and see if that doesn't stabilize her. My pup went through bouts of diahhrea for months before I came across the right food for her, however I can tell you I learned from experience that you should first stabilize the gut before trying other foods. once you start introducing a new food, go very slowly .. 1/4 of new food to 3/4 old for at least a week or two, then if all is well, 1/2 by 1/2 for a week or two, then 3/4 new to 1/4 old for a week or two until transitioned. I personally don't like Blue Buffalo however that is not what this discussion is about.


----------



## Ruscha_Baby (May 22, 2011)

It's a basic response here, but one which matters if you have experienced this kind of thing a lot - as I have! 

I would first double-check if the amounts, including treats, etc, are correct. With both kibble and raw food, over-feeding can result in over-pooing. What goes in must come out, and and over-taxed bowel will "tell" you all too readily.

In my view, there is little point switching kibbles. The "decent" ones are all very similar. The best switch I ever made for my three girls was to a raw diet.

I hope your little one gets well soon.


----------

